
The Strength of the Dollar Is Leading to a Currency War, and Not Just with China - kissickas
https://www.cassandracapital.net/post/the-strength-of-the-dollar-is-leading-to-a-currency-war-and-not-just-with-china
======
SubiculumCode
The Fed could loosen monetary policy in order to devalue our currency, but it
seems to this me that another approach would be to implement a universal basic
income funded in part by money printing e.g., Yang's Freedom Dividend without
the Value Added Tax.

edit: changed wording so that I wasn't suggesting one way would be optimal.

~~~
remarkEon
I've never understood why UBI proponents aren't connecting the dots between
"inflation has made everything more expensive so we need UBI so people can get
by" and "printing money directly causes inflation".

~~~
SubiculumCode
First, UBI doesn't have to be funded by money printing. Start there.

~~~
remarkEon
Your first comment directly stated that that would be a more optimal method of
funding it than, say, raising taxes.

~~~
SubiculumCode
Raising taxes would not devalue the currency. I was trying to ask the question
of whether unfunded UBI could solve the issue raised in the article, which
stated that the Fed could loosen monetary policy to do so.

edit: Sorry. I thought I was in a different subthread.

